

Ask HN: Want to start an HN Folding@Home team? - profquail
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=169830

======
garyrichardson
No. A few years ago when I moved out on my own, running these things killed my
electric bill. Looking back, I feel bad for all the money I cost my parents..

------
PStamatiou
I used to fold a lot with a computer overclocking club I was involved in, and
had some 10 computers of mine running at one point.. but now that I live on my
own and pay all the bills I'm more frugal with my energy usage. Even with only
my core i7 desktop that would cost a noticeable $10/month with my basic
guessing, if it was running 24/7 at load. Then again, winter is coming up and
the heat could help..

~~~
profquail
The GPU client isn't quite as versatile as the CPU client (not all work units
can run on the GPU or PS3 clients), but you can get about the same speed from
a low-end GPU that you will with a Core i7.

~~~
PStamatiou
Ah this is good to know, as I have a relatively high-end video card! I'll
install it and see what the speed's like. Thanks.

~~~
profquail
For reference, I've got 2 GTX295's (dual-GPU cards) in my development machine,
and it'll get between 20-35K points/day depending on which work units are
available.

~~~
PStamatiou
I would expect no less from someone running a GPU computing startup. :-) If
you guys need any beta testers or what not, my best friend is a nationally
recognized overclocker (top ~20) and always has ridiculous cutting-edge video
card setups. Feel free to drop me a line.

~~~
PStamatiou
@hyperbovine - something like that, yes. He gets flown out to overclocking
demos/competitions by various sponsor companies and often works with AMD/Intel
for testing unreleased processors or participating in their launches. He just
got back from a competition in Beijing.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8_V_Zd2ljk>

